# My latest Mother Earth News Post



## SkyWarrior (Nov 19, 2013)

Yep, I've been writing there as a blogger.  Here's my latest:

“Oreo is tearing up the pen again.” That had been my constant whine when Oreo, my buck goat, decided that being in the main goat pen was boring. He had put four major holes in the stout chain link fencing even though he had access to all the does. It was the main reason we finally put together a buck pen and stuck him in it.
I would’ve called this post “Why You Really Don’t Want a Buck,” but I was afraid newbies may be thinking I meant deer or rabbits when in fact I mean goats. The word “Billy” to describe an unneutered male goat or buck is derogatory and few who are serious into goats use that term.


Read more: http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/billy-goats-zbcz1311.aspx#ixzz2l4cqDVAk




















i


----------

